# Fire Salamanders for sale (striped, 1 yr old)



## Breeder (Jan 21, 2008)

Pretty, high yellow western Europe striped version for sale.
Plenty to go - all last years CB's.
£ 20 a piece. I am located in Berkshire, get back to me with mobile number or direct
e-mail address if you are interested.


----------



## sarahlove (Feb 29, 2008)

hiya, i am sarah from northamptonshire, i have already on fire salamander which i brought today. it is a female, i am wanting a male one if you still have any left, my email is [email protected] and do you have any pictuers, thanks


----------

